# Lincoln Woods Trail Closed 12/4/2004 Until?



## Mike P. (Dec 6, 2004)

Copied from Outdoors.org.

The AMC has received notice that the Lincoln Woods Trail, a major artery through the Pemigewasset Wilderness, has been closed. According to the White Mountain Gateway Visitor Center, heavy rains in the Pemi Wilderness caused a major washout 3/4 mi. along the trail; the washout was discovered on Monday, 11/29, and it was determined the volume of water & flood damage necessitated trailwork. When the trail crew arrived on Thursday morning, 12/2, it was discovered that the size of the washout had tripled in volume, creating extremely dangerous conditions. At that point, the trail was closed until further notice. We've been assured the situation is being monitored & will be resolved as quickly as possible. In the meantime, for questions & further information, call the White Mountain Gateway Visitor Center at 603-745-3816. 

There is the road on the other side of the Pemi if you must hike the Bonds (East?) or Owl's Head, distance factor will not be much more for Bonds but will add some mileage for Owl's Head.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 6, 2004)

*bump* I felt this was worthy of Announcement status... at least for now.

-Stephen


----------



## Frodo (Dec 6, 2004)

Due to this being one of the top 5 "most used" trails in the Whites, I doubt it will be closed for long... Just hope they don't hire any of the "Big Dig" contractors to work on it


----------



## MtnMagic (Dec 7, 2004)

I agree, tremendous usage. Additionally, it'll be easy to drive from the Hancock campground under the bridge on the Kanc to install a culvert and a few loads of gravel. I'm hoping the USFS gets right on it before the snows of winter delay repairs until Spring.


----------



## SilentCal (Dec 8, 2004)

I've used this trail many times and often wondered about all the nearby water especially near the Osseo junction.  I can remember last year that there was a lot of erosion and many new pools of standing water along the trail.     I'm sure they will work on it a quickly as they can,  how often can you say you hiked this trail and did not see anyone?


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 28, 2004)

From what I read on a VFTT post, appears trail is fixed. :beer:


----------



## MtnMagic (Dec 28, 2004)

Great news. I wondered what was happening. Thank you for the update.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 3, 2005)

Since the situation is resolved, should we un-announcement this post?


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Since the situation is resolved, should we un-announcement this post?


Done. Thanks.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, I know ... back 3 days and already I'm nit-picking...


----------

